

Ask HN: What professional certifications do you have - johnsocs

I'll start... none, so far I've had a stressful career, I'd like to think that my work speaks for it self.<p>Having a Network+, Linux+, PMP, or anything else is great to show that you keep up with things, but are they really looked highly upon when it comes to getting actual work done ?
======
caw
MCTS: Active Directory 2008, Configuring

That's it, and it's completely unrelated to my job. I run Linux :). Why did I
get it then? It was free from MS, required less than 6 hours of studying, and
my boss paid me and my co-worker to go take the test.

I'm of the opinion that most certifications that aren't lab based aren't worth
it. The only time it may be worth your time is for consulting or for an HR
screen pass.

My current employer doesn't even like paying for certifications. They'll put
you through all of the required training up until the point where you could
get your cert (i.e. they care about the knowledge), but they won't pay for the
actual certification unless you have a pretty good reason for doing so.

------
gadders
I have PMP. I occasionally see employers ask for PMP or Prince2 Certfication
on a job spec.

I don't think it makes you a good project manager, but it can be a way of
weeding out people that are entirely clueless about project management.

It can also help if an organisation has standardised on a project management
approach, so everyone uses the same names for Project Initiations, Business
Requirements etc etc.

------
codegeek
"are they really looked highly upon when it comes to getting actual work done
"

Certificates are neither necessary nor sufficient to be able to get a good job
in my opinion and experience. Like you said, work speaks for itself.
Certification on your Resume/CV might get you the interview call. But when it
comes to hiring someone,what really matters is "can you get shit done and can
you work with a team".

------
codeonfire
Certs are good in that they provide a reason to learn things you might
otherwise overlook or not use on a day to day basis. In that sense I look
highly on them. However, many other people I work with have absolute contempt
for any sort of technical skill, so no cert is going to impress them.

